# undercover police dog cartoon....



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/602030_10151384435470233_730898130_n.jpg[/URL]


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

And what breed do they resort to as the 'punch line'? A cartoon dog, of course. The image of our breed as created by the Fancys...


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

just as an aside here, we have friends who handle police dogs, and they say poodles have all the intelligence to learn the skills, and would be perfect undercover police dogs because they are not "expected"...


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

sarahmurphy thanks for the laugh and the comment about how poodles *really would *make good police dogs! As a person who has one of each of the cartoon dogs I really appreciated it. It reminds me of the K9 cop with a GSD who was very distracted by a flirty poodle.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Jerry Lee? 

Love those movies. I swear someday I'm going to get a GSD and name him that.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes, Jerry Lee, that would be a funny name for a GSD.


----------

